

Find a Computer Job in Seattle - Jonathan_Swift
http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-states/washington/king/seattle/

======
Jonathan_Swift
This is very much a Work In Progress.

If you have any additions, comments or corrections please mail them to
mdcrawford@gmail.com

If you have a LOT of additions, please permit me to send you an OpenOffice
spreadsheet that I've already set up.

I will of course put this all into PostgreSQL but I have never designed a
database schema in all of my days, so I've been working out the schema design
in my spreadsheet.

While I have managed to come up with several ways to automate most of this, I
have as yet been doing all the research and HTML markup completely by hand.
While pleasant work, it is quite tedious and time consuming.

As a result I haven't been getting a whole lot of sleep lately.

I also have pages with actual payloads for Portland, Oregon, Vancouver,
Washington and Santa Cruz, California.

My original research technique is lucidly explained in the Santa Cruz page but
does not work at all anymore, as hardly anyone ever puts their street address
on their business websites!

Over the weekend or so I'll start coding up a Bot that does most of the heavy
lifting for me but even so it won't be foolproof I will have to clean up the
data quite a bit by hand.

In the long run I will permit anonymous visitors to suggest new entries with
the aid of a Captcha as well as manual moderation.

I contemplated allowing each individual employer to register so they could
maintain their own entries but in the end decided against it, in part because
I'm not really a web developer, and in part to keep a lid on spam.

~~~
Jonathan_Swift
I have posted about 28 links on my Seattle page, but I have about 120 more in
an OpenOffice spreadsheet. However I haven't been getting much sleep at all
the least three weeks to I better get some Zs before my eyeballs both start
bleeding.

I have a total of 27 separate OOo Calc documents, one for each of the
countries I've researched so far. My United States spreadsheet is the most
extensive, with a couple dozen states and a couple dozen cities. My Canada
spreadsheet has most but not all of the provinces, and most but again not all
of the larger cities in the provinces I do have.

I decided the other day to give our friends in Ukraine a leg up, as I know
very well that they're heavily into software development, but could only find
just one employer, in Kiev. However I have some connections so I will track
them all down Real Soon Now.

Please understand that much of my Global Computer Employer Index site consists
of mere placeholder pages, so I could work out the overall web design, the
directory and document heirarchies, the navigation and the user interface.

I think I've finally got a handle on that, and just now uploaded a new
revision, which has quite a lot of work on the navigation, eight or so new
countries, many new cities and a few new US states.

I added placeholders for a dozen or so cities in Los Angeles County, as I
asked my friend Sari Gennis, a really high-end animator - she was the Art
Director for FernGully - to pass my LA County page's link around among her
colleagues. I wanted them to see that there really would be something there.

I've had my Santa Cruz County, California page online since 1997, when my
former employer Live Picture announced it was moving from scenic, pristine
Scotts Valley to San Jose. For most of us LP employees that would mean a
treacherous, potentially deadly commute over the Santa Cruz Mountains via
Highway 17, so I developed my first software employer research techniques,
threw the page up on my site, then quietly passed the link around among my
coworkers.

:::: [http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/californ...](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/united-
states/california/santa-cruz/)

This had the eventual result that some complete stranger emailed to inquire as
to my favorite restaurant, then a few days later I received a $100.00 gift
certificate, as I had enabled him to find a new coding job!

